# good sperm after 2 low xxx



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

went for e/c yesterday my husband had had 2 previouse tests and both showed v low count so we had to do icsi.
well blow me down we had test yesterday and it was NORMAL !!!!!!!!!!!
ALL WE CAN PUT IT DOWN TO IS STOPPING DRINKIN AND STOPPING SHIFT PATTERN AT WORK WE WERE GOBSMACKED.

JUST SHOWS YOU EH THINK ONE THING AND ANOTHER HAPPENS XXXXXXXXXXXX

LOVE SHELLY


----------



## Essa (Feb 13, 2006)

Shelly

That's great news!  I have 'suggested' to my DH that he stop drinking, but his arguement is he only drinks occasionally and not a lot at that.  However, he had a SA on Tuesday and his count had doubled, we are putting this down to the Wellmann vits he's been taking the last few months.  It's a great boost isn't it.

Essa xx


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Thats fab news shelly 

     

shows how what we consider little things can mess us up so much doesnt it.

Does this mean that they did IVF instead of ICSI?

How did you get on, are your embies back safely on board?

Thinking of you

Ali
xxxxxx


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

sorry not been on my head been up my bum xxx
no we decided to still do the icsi as we had 2 previouse low counts.
we had the two put in and hopefully something good is happening inside xxxxxxxxx
just the waiting game now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
love to u 
shelly


----------

